

Understanding Media: The Extensions of Man - nsgi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Media

======
a_shane
I read this in university and loved it. McLuhan can be a bit heavy-handed (and
gets a bit self-important in his later works, imo) but this is a great
starting point for anyone interested in media theory. V solid read.

